# [Indian NR] Square-1 Single 15.96 Ayush Kumar



## ilikecubing (Mar 18, 2013)

Done at Indian Open 2013
World Rank 85,I hope to get a better average next time.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 18, 2013)

good solve, what was your average and what do you normally average?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 18, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> good solve, what was your average and what do you normally average?



His average was 29.64
Source: His signature


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 18, 2013)

Is that a Calvin's?


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 19, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> good solve, what was your average and what do you normally average?



Thanks,my average was 29.64 and I normally average between 21 to 23.



TheNextFeliks said:


> Is that a Calvin's?



No,that is an mf8 v2 with Calvin stickers.


----------

